# GETTING BACK TO THE HOME PAGE



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not a problem or an error, I just thought this was odd.







I have way too much free time

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2013)

Beer usually help, several of them!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Beer usually help, several of them!


And the forum knows this and is kind enough to have so many "home" buttons for those who have had several (or more) tasty beverages...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2013)

Usually I click the Forum button. But I'm glad there are these three areas quite close to return the Home page. Especially when I can't hit the correct one. Sometimes I have to watch all these new posts that may be not interesting in some way.


----------

